# Kitchen Music



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

OK , lets play the song again . Do you listen to the radio or tapes in the kitchen and if you do what is it .Or maybe no sound allowed ! I love to listen to rock and roll , old or new . Whats your favorite ? What do the staff wanna hear ? So whats your dish ? Doug


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Styx, of course!! (The old stuff when they were a 'real' band)
Lot's of Big Band... Glenn Miller, The Count, Benny Goodman... really keeps everybody moving
Jazz around prep time... mellow enough to not cause stress, upbeat enough to stay awake!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

I once read an article about russian factories who did a time and motion study looking at the effects of music in working environments. Suprisingly they found that the faster the tempo the greater the productivity & lower the boredom threshold.
However I must confess that styx & rock n roll would tempt me to self inflict a handcut to escape the kitchen to the a&e room !
I like to have stuff like nick drake & dylan for the breakfast shifts & crank it up as i wake up increasing the bpms to a mad crescendo of punk death metal !!!!!!
Its the same trick that british pub/clubs use they increase the bpms on purpose to send people into frenzies as the evening goes on.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I used to work at a place that we would listen to a little of everything, from ''Mexican Polka'' to Bluegrass to world music, to the latest techno. Was a lot of fun listening to all that different stuff. Unfortunately, that is no longer the case. All my crew wants to listen to is the rock station (you know-the same 15 songs played over and over). They whine when I play something different so when I have had it with the same old songs, the radio now goes off.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Pete, you're in Wisconsin now. The only types of radio stations are classic rock, country and polka!

If I bring in my CD player, I play Santana. If we're listening to the house music (it only plays in the prep kitchen/dish room), the cooks like to listen to Mexican music or hip-hop.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

We have some kids working right now that bring in a new cd or two a day that they burn from the internet. Today it was Ben Harper. We also listened to Heartattach and Vine by Tom Waits, "Harvest Moon
' by Neil Young and Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds new one "Nocturama'.
I have a diverse taste in music and I think that working with so many young people is partly to blame.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I wish I could get my crew to expand their horizons, but for now I'll just keep turning it off when I get tired of Motley Crue's 'Wild Side' and anything by ''new'' Metallica.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Where i work,there is an all-in cassette,cd and radio.Listening to music at work does have it`s benefits.It can help to cheer people up at certain times e.g. when everyone is feeling really tired due to a very busy week. We play a good mixture of old music,for people like me and new music for the younger people.
Most of the music is from cd`s as a number of radio stations keep playing the same stuff all day,think of Groundhog Day.A number of the younger people in the kitchen say that there is too much waffling on stations for the under 30`s.
One particular station seems to be full of sycophants,the so-called "interviews"the presenters conduct are nauseating.

I personally,don`t want to go back to working without music.My bosses don`t mind as it doesn`t interfere with other people in the building.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

In our kitchen, which is quite small, the radio goes off during service time. I hate trying to yell over the music.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

We have an open kitchen and no music out front. So the only music you hear is whatever we are playing in the kitchen. Our restaurant is loud when it is full of people anyway, so a little noise from the kitchen is to be expected. Adds a little to the atmosphere.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I listen to alternative rock. Lifehouse, Blink 182, Theory of a Dead Man, Korn. We have 2 really good alternative rock stations here. When we lived in SW CO, someone at the radio station forgot to turn the calendar page after 1979. Sometimes DH mixes CD's for us to play in the kitchen.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I downloaded a song or two by a band called The Locust from their new recording "Plague Soundscapes". Made me think of you. 
I guess because I did'nt grow up an angry urban youth some of it is lost on me. Next time. www.anti.com for the link.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Angry urban youth....I like that....I didnt know one could be transparent on the internet...unless your psychic....freaky...
ok ill admit it i was a punkrocker first time round & still yearn to wear bondage trousers except people will laugh....thanks for the link.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

At the country club I had a radio in the bake shop which had to be off by 9 am because, as the chef put it, the members might be around and they shouldn't be subjected to Howard Stern talking about deviant sex. At the earthy crunchy grocery store we have god awful muzak which might get left on the same channel for a week, which means that every 3.6 hours you hear Avril Lavigne bleating, You hurt me, I'm so sad. In previous jobs I would vibrate with anxiety if I didn't have control of the music, both content and volume, which was always off during service. I was trying to explain to someone the other day that I haven't cared about popular music since the Beatles broke up, and really truly don't. NPR is fine, all news is fine, some talk is fine, classic rock is fine, but anything too contemporary with too much synthesized drums leaves me totally cold.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I mostly listen to the jazz radio station while cooking but once in a while, I'll put something heavier on like Linkin Park or Disturbed on my lappy...usually when my parents aren't home


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

BLESS.....................


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

sunday mornings is for the local college station- 
regge,franksinatra,latino and world

when the crew is sluggish and pissy 
old-and i mean old- metallica
rage
punk
if im feiling saucy i break out the old death metal--

standard everyday listening
blind melon
grateful dead
hendrix
zeppelin
stp
marley
tosh

when all else fails , gotta have the classical

is that diverse enough for ya


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Our kitchen was 90% Mexican and insisted on listening to the oompa-oompa Mexican polka and ranchera music---so they got their turn from 6am to 10am. After that it was usually alternative or classsic rock. Man, would they complain when the station was switched!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Yeah , I can relate to the hispanic music . As I have gravitated to the food service managers job I have to listen to more of this music than I ever cared to . But when I have catering events or just have to show the crew how I want something cooked well look out . Im in the kitchen and the radio is mine ( I brought in a good boom box for them ) as I like to cook to music . Old rock , New Rock or Hip Hop ?
It does not matter as long as it speaks english . I tell the crew that I am just helping them to learn english when I do this . But I think they know I dont want a vacation in mexico nor do I eat at Taco Bell on my days off . 
The only song I ever had a complaint on coming from the kitchen was Lynrd Skinnerd " That smell " . Still trying to figure that one out ? Yeah Right ! Peace , Doug......................


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Depends....normally when I'm Pcing NO NOISE>>>>
when it's for me or a no brainer I put on Shinia Twain, Tony Bennett, Dave Matthews...I started listening to Hip Hop/Rap in the car to just figure out what the attraction is...it's OK.
There is nothing like Fogarty, ZZ Top,Neil Diamond....is this old foggy shtuff or what?.When I'm working the line...nothing....just the horrible sound of the ticket machine.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Angrychef............Mexican music from 6 till 10 ........no wonder your angry.... Id be insane.

Soussweets.......Is the music station KRVS cause thats what i listen to Sunday mornings in the bath..far out...Try listening to Jonathon Ross on BBCi internet on radio 2.You can listen to any bbc radio programme retrospectively. I think hes hilarious & he plays a mean tune too.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I like working by myself. I play what I want. If I'm working on Sugarcraft, I play Indian ragas. Slow, soothing, and meditative. Things I need when I'm making a bunch of gumpaste roses. For actual baking, I play a variety... Into Another, Sick of it All, Danzig, or bhajans that are more upbeat (devotional Hindu music). For cleaning, (WHICH I HATE!), to get myself psyched up, I play Snapcase or energetic indie rock/emo like The Get Up Kids.


----------



## chefette (Jun 21, 2003)

Man, they took away our radio at work, so now it's quiet all the time. It really stinks, because on slow nights, the silence is sleep-inducing. Oh well, what are you gonna do?


----------



## dickvegas (May 23, 2003)

I can't believe I missed this thread before. I just had it out with the front of the house managers about the radio last weekend. My cooks are pretty much all into punk, west coast mostly, so we listen to alot of that. (I'm punker than they are) when working alone before they come in I listen to Indian Kirtan or mellower stuff. At the end of shift while breaking down I listen to Nick Cave or Will Oldham. We agreed to lay off the CDs with offensive lyrics and are mostly listening to crappy local radio. I have worked both with and without and it is much happier with as long as it doesn't interfere with communication in the kitchen.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Anyone heard of Nick Drake......the mellowist music alive, erm well actually he died in 1972 but hes as fresh today as he was then.
Dickvegas .......... I used to travel round on tour with Clash & Stranglers , I still have the safety pin marks in my ears... old punks never die they just get grumpier !


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

There is a local NPR DJ who plays Nick Drake music. I was in over lunch at the restaurant today and one of the staff had a U2 dance remix cd on that was pretty good. Something to bop around the kitchen to.


----------



## drx (Jul 10, 2003)

I do let the staff on my properties to listen to music, but not during service. Also there are certain kinds of music(i.e. hard rap, trance, fast rock, which is my favorite) to be played as it seems to increase the stress level. 
Just my point of view.


----------



## chefherman (Jun 25, 2003)

from noon to 3pm its the oldies because its the only music(non-country)station that comes in, from 3-5ish its howy carr-talk radio,5ish to close its a cd burned from the dishwasher ac/dc metallica zepplin black crows and such oldies, when i'm alone and down its the trusted country(the only other station that comesin, in this god forsaken place)....


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Country & Western that is bad.
You could always move.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Some Country-Western isn't too bad. Mark Knofflers recording with the Notting Hillbillies is one of my favorites. A lot of old 60's rock and roll sounds like country music to me. And a lot of old rock had its roots in country music. 
Sometimes I get a vision of living in Nevada, cooking at a cafe next to the gas pumps off of some little two lane. Staying in a single-wide across the dirt lot from the restaurant. Not a tree for miles. Wearing a white T-shirt and a smudged up 4-way, swatting flies and listening to Conway Twitty.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Peach , I just got a real bad visual . Scary dude , and the Twitty bird ! Ouch . OK , Ive got to listen to some Sublime realy quick to ease the pain I've just experienced . Later .


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Music ONLY allowed during PREP, is my rule in the kitchen. I myself prefer rock and roll when I am preppin but I am flexiable, and I am open to all styles of music except for RAP.
If staff gets to distracted the music is shut off, I have no time for arguments over music choices when it comes to a multi staff environment. The Food MUST go out, bottom line!

Hogan


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh Hogan your so mean, hensforth ye shall be named "Hulk".


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Kitchen music...............check this out...............

http://www.rathergood.com/moon song/

it made me laugh


----------



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

Since I lived and work in California, where a majority of kitchen workers are either Mexican or Guatamalan,we play Mariachi, Salsa and Samba music by default.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Please repost, the link is broken...


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Hulk Hogan.............just click on www.rather good.com

cheers
mike


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi Mike, still coming up error 404..?:bounce:


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Try linking direct , must be your browser because soussweets found site through my link
good luck


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

www.rathergood.com


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks soussweets, your a diamond geezer.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

chefHogan


I agree whith you on that :chef: (music)

I'm a line manger and are head chef // GM let the boy's 
blast the music as loud as thay can and it drive me crazy..

dont get me wroung i love music ..but it has it place..
and it not in the middle of my lunch rush


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

OK , it seems there are the kitchen police out there ! 
Just remember you police that you were once young and enjoyed working to the good tunes . **** , you probably lightened up and worked even better . 
Believe me dudes , its a small bone to pay for a happy and well movin kitchen . Remember what we expect out of our workers and what we pay them ! Cut some slack , learn to relax , and it will all come back ! We can grow older but , we do not have to act different ! Clear skies and be yourself , Doug..................


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I do not agree. Music has it's place and it has no place in my kitchen. You are there to work for the money I pay you. It is NOT a privildge it is a JOB! You want music, wait till after work and hit the clubs, **** you might even get a dance or two. It drives me nutz how the younger generation has an attitude about work. It is really hard to find GOOD help these days, everyone wants a pay check and no one wants to really work for it. I do not mean everyone, but the majority for sure...


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Quite Weird???


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks Mike. A good nick is hard to find. I can be mean but I like to call it organized focus. It tends to lead to better ends...


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

yes,,,, delightfully wierd. thanks again for that one mike. chefhogan, i understand your opinion about a hard days work for an honest dollar earned, but in my experience music is an outlet for ones creativity and hunger for mental stimulation. sure, durring a busy and confusing function or rush there is no place for blaring music you can't hear over,,, but i don't believe there has been many days in any of my kitchens where music wasn't at least quietly playing in the background. im not about to pull fourteen hour shifts mindlessly repeating rote culinary activites without some form of outside stimuli. durring the morning it is always the local urban radio talk show and oldies(all of my day crew are three times my age) but when noon comes its time for some good ol motivating rock,rap,country,classical,jazz,blues or whatever else your crew needs to keep going. it is one thing to demand hard work,,, it is another to deprive people of basic motivational activities. you can't have a happy well oiled crew day in and day out without letting them enjoy themselves once in a while. my personal look on music in the kitchen comes down to this---- music is food for the soul, and without a soulfully cooked meal you end up with a rather bland plate.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Hogan, what did you expect from an Englishman, we are all a little odd.

Can I come & do some shifts at your gaff, but only if I can bring my deathmetal cds !!!!!!

heehee

pip pip


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Soussweets, how wonderfully poetic, I guess your French half is possibly related to Baudelaire & your Scots to Robert Burns.

Personally im digging flight of the Valkyries in my kitchen, this has to be played very loud whilst wearing a tea cloth on ones head & doing a frantic knife ballet. But be careful to salt the floors first, my last commis had a terrible accident, we now call him Jane.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

call me anything you whant ...but when it come down to the bottem line the custemer come first  

so I'm the kitchen police :bounce: 
hay i kind of like that  

so you telling me if you staff keep messing up the ticket ...
because the music is too loud that you going to just pat them on the head and tell them...

OOOOOOOOO it oka we DONT need there business 
or there money so we can pay the bill's and PAY you to! 

and yes i do rember what it like to be young ...
i love my music and i love it loud


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I can see Hogan and Star on my line at lunchtime, with a dozen or two tickets, people piling in the door, Tom Waits blaring "Earth Died Screaming"....And loud music isn't used as an excuse for any screw-ups. The restaurant is so loud you just about have to yell anyway....
My staff thinks its entertainment, I think of it like gun-training horses....


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Been there, done that. The beauty of being a Chef is that you can run the kitchen as you see fit. I choose NO music, after work they can do what they like. When the staff steps into MY kitchen they do it MY way or its the highway. I am usually too busy in a kitchen to listen to the music if played anyways. If you got time to listen to music, you obviously do not have much to do? A couple dozen tickets is not that bad. I am used to 500 seat restaurants with more that 100 tickets up for a period of 6 hours straight.


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

" If you got time to listen to music, you obviously do not have much to do? " to quote hulk hogan. this may very well depend on your perverbial ability to walk and chew gum at the same time-- between my restaurant and 35.000 square feet of banquet space we average 4-6 million a year just in f and b. all with the help of my trusty cd player and a very small staff.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hulk , your to busy to listen to music ? Come on dude we are chefs who's job is to be able to multi task . It does not matter the size of the joint you happen to be operating . Ive worked the big multi outlet hotel casinos as well as the mom and pop restaurants . Busy is busy and a lunch rush anywhere should keep you hopping . I have found in my career that kitchens with music flow much better than kitchens without . The ones without music are normaly run by people who live for that control thing and realy do not trust there employees very much . There can be no music played because I cannot trust you to do your job ? treat employees like children and they will act like children , treat them like adults and youd be suprised how many can realy act as adults and do there jobs well . Is this the way to build a good foodservice team ? I think not ! As far as my kitchens have always went and always will be is to work and listen to music at the same time . This gives the staff a better attitude which improves an employees perception of there job which in turn leads to better retention , less call - ins , and improved job performance . Oh and by the way , I do a better job when I listen to music also . To my power happy friends all I can say is 
" LISTEN TO MUSIC , REPENT , AND THOU SHALT BE SAVED " 
Later people , Doug.......................................:


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

To each there own. Every kitchen I worked in Europe doing my apprenticeship there was NEVER music, then when I came to Canada and worked at The Granite Club there was never any music, just busy bodies working hard. However I do believe in having a few beers while working the line, its all in how I was trained. So in short if music makes you work better than more power to you. Myself I have NO time in the kitchen to listen to music.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Soltner and Girardet played classical during prep, so did Point.

The idea of 'My way or the high way" dosen't really get anything accomplised in multi-ethnical kitchens.Nor does a dime a dozen apply because of the lack of qualified help.

One of my Sous Chefs brings in music everyday to play on our CD,(only during prep)I find it elevates the motivation in the kitchen.After all...cooking is like dancing,rhythm is a key to getting in the groove on the line or during your mis en place.I hate the robot/metronome concept of a kitchen.

Let the arts flow,it's what we do.(everything in moderation of course)


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Like I said, to each their own, as long as the work is done and the customer gets the best possible food for their dollar, thats whats important...


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

hey there hulk,,,,, we might not share the same insight on kitchen music,,,,,, but ill sure share those beers with you:beer: later


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Requsition a 12 is my favorite expression to the bar! :bounce: 

Got to have a TUBORG or two! ;-)


----------



## gilbo (Mar 28, 2003)

In one way, I agree with the hulk. My kitchen, my rules! 
In my kitchen, there is always music. Different things for different times.
When I make gumbo...Buckwheat Zydeco, Beausoleil, etc.
if I'm doing fajitas... Mariachi or Norteno
Italian means Verde or Vivaldi
Wolfgang Amadeus is good for a number of things.
When the house is in the weeds, there is just one solution...
TED NUGENT being played at "shut up and keep moving!" volume.
After the rush, some nice mellow jazz from the piblic radio station.
I once worked for a Holiday Inn. No music except for Muzak piped in to every space, bathroom included. I finally took a hammer to the speakers in my office! I hate oatmeal music! No edge! No soul! But, to each, their own.


----------



## emhahn (Jun 13, 2002)

Classic Rock all the way baby!

We do a little change up every now and then, but mostly the older classics on wklt-98, Kalkaska, MI.

My personal preference while working? Jazz and Blues. However, I'll never get my crew to go along with it....

Eric
RestaurantEdge.com


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Would still take a few Tuborgs over tunes any day...


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

thats it,,,,my limey compadre mike and i are comin for a visit. we will get you hammered on tuborg and patron, tie you up and play death metal durring the rush until you conform!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

ok boy's

I made my point so now i'm going to just fad in the backgrown
and watch::lips:


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

its all in good fun my dear star,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:bounce:


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Gilbo...........interesting approach theming music to kitchen prep. I like it but couldnt tolerate japanese pop whilst doing suchi or anything French unless its Cajun.

I used to succesfully clear stragglers from a well past closed restaurant wine bar by piping Sex Pistols through. It sure woke em up & they always saw the funny side.

Hulk, just some food for thought, The Japanese government did a time and motion study & found that playing music increased work harmony & efficiency. Tuborg decreases productivity although it sure tastes good.

On this theme ive invited a local Chilli peppers tribute band to play in the corner of my kitchen, for purely scientific purposes I shall earmuff one chef & leave one with full audio capabilities, they will then jointly cook a mexican menu & the winner gets a dozen Tuborgs.!

Soussweets what time shall we meet to hogtie the scoundral.


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

im due a vacation,,,,,, name the day. i have a lovely collection of ballads i think the hulk will enjoy.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

can i watch ????

i know it all fun and games but it still funny :bounce:


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok, Ok, Tuborgs first prize?? You can hancuff me and I will still win if the Tuborgs are on the line, music or not! ;-) :beer:


----------



## chefdude1 (Nov 12, 2002)

Just wanted to chime in “HEAR” a bit :bounce:

There is nothing like the a little mood music to set the tone for some massive food production. So this is how I prefer to start my day off.

Morning
Strong Coffee about two quarts give or take and some Billy Idol “White Wedding” this allows me to clear my thoughts and reflect peacefully on the day’s production. When I think my staff is bored that early then I dial “8” on the phone and that activates the PA system and the whole building knows its time to wake up and smell the coffee.

As the delivery guys begin to make their rounds my preferred next selection is and oldie, Black Sabbath “We Sold Our Soles To Rock N Roll” Its amazing how much attention you get from the meat guy while this is pounding in the back ground and you reach down and bite the head off a tenderloin to check it for quality, lets just call that breakfast.

Mid Morning 
Well time to soften things up a bit the next selection and one of my staffs favorites (which ranges from 30 to 50 people) a CD I burned with about 60 mp3s containing every ones Solicited Selections like; Metallica, White Snake, AC-DC, Off Spring, Rob Zombie, Scorpions, Aero Smith, Nazareth, a few Beatles Tunes, Van Halen, Bare Naked Ladies, Smashing Pumpkins, oh Yea Guns n Roses and for my good friend Cleveland Wilson (Jamaican) A few Marley tunes.

After Noon
Its either W-IOT (Toledo’s Only Real Rock Station) or Rush Limbah either one can get you pumped up for service.

It’s not uncommon to have to execute 1500 to 3000 off premise catering covers for this there is nothing quite like my cd of Floyd, Boston, Stix, Journey, Rush and Zeppelin. 

It’s pretty funny when I am on vacation and return my boss says hey “Chef it’s been quiet while you were gone”. You think he may really mean’s it? Heck I don’t know, I am just being me….. :lips:


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

I once met Billy Idol just before an early gig before he was famous he played the big star routine so I hit him over the head with my skateboard, that woke him up,

heehee


----------



## chefdude1 (Nov 12, 2002)

Did he Give a "Rebel Yell"?


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

No, he ran away ! Heehee


----------



## r6zack (Jul 23, 2012)

Our Chef actually requires that music is playing. For a small kitchen, that only has room for a kitchen staff of 5 + expo, we have a surprisingly diverse range of music tastes. We listen to pretty much everything from Heavy Death Metal, to 80's glam rock, to modern country, and almost everything in between. We even do a thing while we clean every Saturday night where we go on a "world tour" of music. We will start with traditional Indian fold music, then move to Scottish classical, and continue moving countries and continents every 5 or 6 songs. About the only thing that doesn't consistently get played is rap, although our Thursday morning / lunch shift always starts out with some 2pac, but rarely lasts long, and only gets playtime once a week.


----------



## guts (Jun 22, 2011)

Resevoir Dogs soundtrack on repeat.


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

when the weeds are deep i play rush, moving pictures  doing mep i like supertramp the live in paris album


----------



## spam (Aug 14, 2012)

In my kitchen we listen to my iPod on shuffle in the morning, turn it off, or very very low during service, and then switch to an internet radio station that plays "Deep and Soulful House" for our main prep hours between lunch and dinner. After that the night crew plugs in their music on a first-come-first-served basis.

My iPod has a little bit of everything; Slipknot, Michael Jackson, Trance, Dubstep, Celtic, Jazz, Offspring, Tupac, songs from Southpark, video game music... You get the picture.

Friday mornings start with my K-Pop playlist (currently 26 songs long).

I'm interested to know what stereo everyone is using. We're using a set of plug-in speakers with a subwoofer that our Saturday/Sunday prep-bot brought in after the nigh crew broke my iPod dock. You can connect USB or an Auxillary cable to the sub, which I'll admit is a splendid treat, after 8 years of low-quality ceiling speakers and cheap mini-stereos with no bass.


----------



## r6zack (Jul 23, 2012)

We use some off brand ipod dock / station that does the job, as we have a very tight (cramped) kitchen. It has a aux plug as well, so even if you dont have an ipod, you can plug up your phone / mp3 player into it and listen to whatever. 

I am quite jealous of your sub though, although if we had a subwoofer I'm sure we would get constant complaints from the dining room about the music, I feel we already push the border at times.


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

Anything but country for me. Usually let the cooks have their say so also.


----------



## captain konrad (Sep 16, 2012)

Radio in norway aint the best. We got a nice stereo with usb connection, mainly going electronic, dubstep, drumnbase, progressive, metal, jazz, it really helps out and inspires when the true heat is on.


----------

